# Newbie here needs nuc instal advice please!



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

put something over the top to make it water tight and place the nuc next to the hive they will be going into. open up the 
nuc entrance so they can fly if the rain stops. if you carry it gently and place it gently they may not be disturbed and not know they were
even moved.
I wouldn't think they'd need feed for a day or so.


----------



## Uk2u (Apr 9, 2016)

So the only openings to the nuc are on top. The two screened holes and a non-screened 2" hole that is currently covered. All the videos I've seen on YouTube have shown nucs with front entrances. This is why I'm confused.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

if it were me I'd leave them where they are for now then.
when the weather clears put them next to the hive they will be living in and open that non screened hole for a hour
or so before you actually hive the nuc in the permanent hive. be aware they could come flying out quickly when you
open that top hole. give them a chance to settle down a bit, then hive them.
you'll do fine. be easy taking out the frames from the nuc and placing them in the new hive, all in the center and in the same order
and orientation they were in in the nuc.
easy, don't worry.


----------



## Uk2u (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks so much! Just looked at radar and I may be waiting until tomorrow morning!


----------



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

Be very careful removing the first frame from the Nuc. Slide it horizontally to open the gap between the frames - you don't want to roll the queen.


----------



## Uk2u (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks for the advice !


----------



## Uk2u (Apr 9, 2016)

Sorry to bother you with one more question... Do you think those two holes provide enough ventilation? It's 59 deg out right now. They're very active around the screens.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

no bother, that's what we all do here- discuss, advise and argue with one another.

I feel they will be fine at 59* rainy and under a cover if the sun breaks out.
It would be nice if there was a lower opening as well but there is not. Hopefully the spot they
are in has some air movement and not dead still air, air movement helps. 59* under cover with air movement
should be fine.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

You might spray some water or syrup on the screns


----------



## Uk2u (Apr 9, 2016)

clyderoad said:


> no bother, that's what we all do here- discuss, advise and argue with one another.
> 
> I feel they will be fine at 59* rainy and under a cover if the sun breaks out.
> It would be nice if there was a lower opening as well but there is not. Hopefully the spot they
> ...


Just wanted to say thanks for all the help. Around 6:30 last night it cleared long enough for the install. Carefully moved all the frames into the new hive but didn't happen to see the queen. Honestly I was trying to get it done pending more rain. What I did see was lots of baby bees and capped brood. Added th feeder and pollen patty. Lose bees quickly migrated to the new hive. Just checked them this morning (it's 55 deg with light drizzle) and a nice quiet hum coming from the hive. One or two bees came out and flew around the hive and went back in. Again. Thanks for all the help !


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

good for you. good luck with your bees!

going forward, take notice of the California beekeepers who contribute here and what
they have to say. the 'local' knowledge they offer will be very helpful to you, and many
are very accomplished at the craft (you'll figure out who they are).


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Great advice from all on your nuc.


----------

